# Quotes



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

Why are there two quote features in the app(Third Arm Quotes)? Do they do different things?


----------



## prwint (Dec 28, 2014)

When you tap on the generate quote button on the finalize quote screen, the app does three things.
1/ it generates a quote with the settings (and edits) that you have applied. This is the quote that you would email to your customer. It only has the information that you would like to share with your customer. This quote is stored in Open existing job/Quote PDF
2/ it generates a material list which is stored in open existing job/ Materials PDF
3/ finally it generates a second quote which it stores in open existing job/internal-use quote PDF. This quote is not intended to be emailed to your customer. It has all of the details spelled out that it took to come to your price. Basically it is there to help you understand how you came to your final number if you have any questions down the road. i.e. How many window returns did I add? Were they three sided or four sided? How much did I allow for patching existing drywall? This information helps you adjust your pricing for future jobs after-the-fact. I have found the internal use quotes extremely helpful in keeping profitable.


----------



## BcBadBoy (Aug 18, 2015)

*Great App*

Wow! This app does so much more than I realized.


----------



## Murzo (Oct 13, 2012)

Can this app be made available to kiwis? Doesn't show on my iTunes


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I havent checked out your app and i am not sure if its available accross americas app stores but its called invoice to go really sweet invoice and quotes and almost like a mini book keeper


----------

